

If it aint broke don't fix it. A PHP (horror) story - cbaleanu
https://philsturgeon.uk/blog/2013/09/t-paamayim-nekudotayim-v-sanity/

======
Artemis2
> Why should this be changed? Is it broken? Is it something that 1 second on
> google can’t answer? If somebody is advanced enough to be using classes (I
> think about the only time you would use a double colon) then they should
> know what it means.

If you know PHP classes, then you know Hebrew.

------
fsk
What's the #1 Google result for T_PAAMAYIM_NEKUDOTAYIM? It didn't bother me
the first time I saw it. What's the problem?

~~~
ziotom78
I think the point was that any parser should always produce clear messages.
What it should _not_ do is to print some nerdy text and require the user to
have an internet connection and Google just to understand what the compiler
was expecting.

~~~
thaumaturgy
> _any parser should always produce clear messages._

Or any program.

When wearing my sysadmin hat, about 75% of my time is spent chasing down the
causes of vague or unhelpful error messages, and 25% is spent actually
improving the server environment.

